# Skype Harassement



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

I am having big issues also with Skype
Daily harassment from Egyptian man that want to
talk with me....
Just to warn you
Ciao
L.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for the warning, sadly this type of thing is prevalent here in Egypt and that is one of the reasons we don't allow you to put your telephone or email address in here.
One tip is never give out your telephone number to shops or put it in surveys that cafe etc have. I made this mistake once and had obscene calls but we tracked the person down and it was actually the guy from the dry cleaners... so best not to give out your number if you can avoid it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Veronica (one of the mods) had a problem with a chap on Skype - Egyptian too!! I'm not sure what happened but if I'm right I'm sure she'll tell you all about it!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think Veronica (one of the mods) had a problem with a chap on Skype - Egyptian too!! I'm not sure what happened but if I'm right I'm sure she'll tell you all about it!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Its easy to get rid of them on skype, you just block them so they cant contact you again. Not so easy with telelphones which is why it is so silly to give your phone number.

Veronica


----------



## hy19002000 (Oct 31, 2009)

Not all the Egyptians are bad we respect womens but if some of us do these folly things please don`s consider all Egyptians guys are like him!
Many thanks and welcome in Egypt


----------

